# bleeding during clomid induced ovulation



## 11th hour (Feb 4, 2006)

I took clomid on days 3-7 which should have made me ovulate on day 14 ish. My partner returned from abroad on day 14 of my cycles and we has sex for the following days. I noticed that after sex I had some light bleeding on day 14 and 15th. Can you tell me what this means? Thanks


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

Hi 11th Hour

It could be many things that have caused your slight bleeding, but I certainly found that Clomid made everything ´down there´a little more senstive. My Consultant advised me to take it easy and not to have agressive sex (if you know what I mean)  (not that we did anyway!) but that unless it was really heavy bleeding not to worry. It was probably that my cervix was a little sensitive.

Hope this helps

Debs


----------



## EmmaK (Aug 6, 2004)

Hi 11th hour,

I too had bleeding during my clomid cycles, just a bit of spotting here and there especially half way through my cycle.

I was seeing an acupuncturist at the time who said it was my body's way of releasing pressure due to what clomid was doing to it. Nothing to be worried about. I also mentioned it to my consultant because it kept happening and he said it was nothing to worry about.

As Debs mentioned clomid can make your cervix a little more fragile then normal.

Good luck & fingers crossed!

Love Emmak


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi there

I replied to your similar post on the clomid board this morning.... 

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php/topic,47701.0.html

Bleeding around ovulation is quite common...there are a number of possible reasons which include that it may be caused by the fluctuating estrogen & progesterone levels around ovulation...primarily the drop in estrogen just before ovulation occurs & the subsequent rise in progesterone after...another reason may be that it could be blood from the ruptured follicle ...this isn't necessarily a clomid side effect as many women get this, even those with no fertility or gynae issues...although as the other ladies have said, with clomid you're more likely to feel sensitive/tender...and possibly you had more than one mature follicle rupture which could be why you've noticed bleeding

I don't get this very often but actually did this past cycle...and I wasn't on clomid (finished last cycle of clomid beginning of December but I ovulate naturally without it - took to "boost" & not to trigger ovulation).

Although I'm no expert, personally I'd say not to worry too much about it...

Good luck & take care 
Natasha


----------

